# Toby RIP Best dog/friend



## Georgegn (Dec 30, 2012)

Lost my 11 year old friend the Tuesday before Christmas.What a beautiful loving friend.He never met anyone he did'nt like.The end came too fast for him,he had been slowing down a little.I just thought it was because he was getting older.He woke up a few days before and couldn't get up.Right to the vets for a look,carried my 80 lb friend down 3 flights of stairs without a whimper from him..
Holding him in my arms while he passed was the hardest thing I have ever done in my life. My home and life just feel so empty without my four legged friend. Im getting lots of support from family, friends and neighbors who loved him... Every one is telling me to get another dog, I whispered in Tobs ear before he left that I wouldn't get another dog.I just want it to stop hurting...


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I lost my 10 year old golden in October and I know
the feeling of the emptiness in the home and the sadness you feel. 
I have had two other goldens that passed as well. Toby will always hold a special
place in your heart. Maybe one day you will be ready to open your heart to love
another golden and this new pup will bring you much happiness.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your sudden loss  Like lots of others on here I understand your pain. We lost our 3 yr old golden girl almost a year ago. Our home has been so empty without her and we miss her so much. Time has helped us alot, and the wonderful people on here with their advice and understanding. We didn't think we would ever be ready for another golden...but 2 weeks ago we put a deposit down on a little boy and are going to visit him tomorrow. Hang in there and your memories will help you through and in time when you are ready you may open your heart to another dog.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Toby. It is so hard to say goodbye, no matter how or when it happens. So many of us are heartbroken over the loss of our beloved Goldens. You will find a lot of support and comfort from this forum. Happy to hear that you have family and friends for support. It means so much. The healing process takes time, and you have to be patient with yourself. Grieve and cry when you need to, and come back and tell us more about Toby when you're able. Toby joins all of our fur babies at the Bridge, and someday we'll cross the Bridge together! Peace.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Toby. I do understand your pain and feelings. Take time to grieve as much as you need, there is nothing wrong with it, you lost your best friend. I am glad you found us, at this place we are helping each other to get thru hard times. You can talk about Toby and post his picture, we are here for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*George*

I am so very sorry about Toby!!
I know how heartbroken you are and I know that your Toby would want you to be happy and not alone.
My Smooch and Snobear have greeted him at the Rainbow Bridge, and I'm putting him on our 2012 Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-25.html#post1872829


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Toby. My heart goes out to you, I know you're pain. I've been through it many times, it never gets any easier. 

Take each day one at a time, give yourself time to grieve and your heart to heal. I hope with time you will be able to find peace in his passing. He is no longer suffering and has joined many of our Goldens at the Rainbow Bridge where he is running free, enjoying life as he did when he was young, and waiting for you. 

Godspeed Toby


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sleep tight sweet Toby.


----------



## Georgiadogs (Feb 15, 2009)

wow, what an emotional post. I can tell that toby was an amazing dog and the bond you two have is something special. It's funny how men are supposed to be so tough but when it comes to our dogs, there's nothing we won't do when trying to help them. Just know we can relate to what you are feeling and take your time in the grieving process. My wife was devastated after we lost our girl of 10 years so I couldn't even mention the idea of another dog till she came up to me the other day and said "I was looking at these rescue sites..." and I was glad she did. you'll know when it's right to get another dog.
Fred


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear your news about Toby

Rest In Peace Toby


----------



## Lynlegs (Jul 29, 2012)

So very sorry to hear you have lost your dear Toby. I lost both my beloved goldens in October so like many here, I do understand the pain and loss you are suffering. 
Please try to console yourself with the knowledge that you did the right thing for him - when we can't help them anymore, we need to be strong enough to let them go. 

Be kind to yourself. Thinking of you,
Lyn


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*RIP - Toby*

*When Tomorrow Starts Without Me*​ 
When tomorrow starts
without me,
and I'm not there to see,
If the sun should rise
and find your eyes,
all filled with tears for me,​ 
I wish so much you wouldn't cry,
though I know your heart aches so
But remember it was
for the best...
It was my time to go.​ 
I know how much you love me...
As much as I love you.
And each time you're
thinking of me,
I know you'll miss me too.​ 
When tomorrow starts
without me,
don't think we're far apart,
For every time you think of me,
I'm right here in your heart.​ 

_Author Unknown_​


----------



## Georgegn (Dec 30, 2012)

*Toby RIP*

I just wanted to say Thank You to everyone. Toby was a special dog and I cherish everyday that he was with me,lots of memories,trips,rides and walks.. I am so glad that I took alot of pictures of him.Thank You again ,everyone for all the kind words and thoughts. George:wavey:


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Toby. The losses of our loved ones hurt so bad and our prayers go out to you and your family. Take all the time you need to grieve for Toby and focus on the wonderful memories that you had together. He will always be with you. 

Rest in Peace dear Toby and Godspeed. You have many Golden friends now waiting to take care of you now at the Bridge.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Toby. What a beautiful face he had. We lost our eskie last summer and it is one of the hardest things in life to deal with. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Jluksch (Dec 14, 2012)

I lost my Liam on Dec 8, Its so hard to lose your heart dog. I am so sorry to hear about you losing your Toby. Rest in piece dear Toby and find my Liam and have a good run for the both of us.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for you loss.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Toby. 

In June 2011 I lost my 15 year old dog and 18 year old cat just ten days apart. The world stopped for me and the pain was unbearable. The house seemed cold and empty. I felt like I was living through a bad dream that just wouldn't end.

Eventually, the pain of living without a pet was too strong to ignore. We opened our hearts to a rescue golden. He brought life and fun back into our house again. He hasn't replaced my girls, but he has helped me move forward.

Grief is different for everyone. Take your time, cry, laugh, talk about Toby and most of all, be kind to yourself. You have found lots of people on this forum who understand.

wishing you peace,
brianne


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Toby, so hard to lose them. I hope that one day you will feel that you are able to open your heart to another furred one, never to replace Toby but they do help in their own way.

Sleep softly at the Bridge Toby


----------



## Georgegn (Dec 30, 2012)

*Should I be mad?*

After blood tests at my local vet,he told me take Toby in right now to a big dog hospital,several miles away. After some tests,they had suggested it was his time to go. I held him as he passed,it was awful. Did I want to take his body?No,, Did I want him cremated? Yes.Did I want his ashes? Yes.. The bill came to $642. I paid $400 of it that night.They had no trouble asking when they would receive the rest.I did say next week...
They told me it might take a little longer for me to receive the ashes because of Christmas..Ok,what could I do or say?? Two weeks go by,I hear nothing but do get a bill for the $242. Bill says I have 30 days to pay. Today,one day short of 3 weeks,I call to see where ashes are.I am told over phone that my Toby has not been cremated,because I owe them money.30 minutes after phone call,I was at Pet hospital paying bill in full. At no time was I told that dog wouldn't be cremated till bill was paid.. I'm sick thinking he has just been lying somewhere in that building. I have been crying for almost 3 weeks missing my baby boy,this has started a whole new wave of pain.
Am I wrong?Or should I be upset with hospital and policy?


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Toby. What you are going through is dificult enough without dealing with insensitive people. Hopefully you will soon have Toby back with you and that is the most important thing. Rest peacefully Toby.
Carol


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You have every right to be upset. That's a bunch of BS, and when you can face it emotionally, you might want to contact the directors of that hospital about their policies and procedures. It's one thing to have the policy, quite another not to let you know it. Don't dwell on Toby's body being there, just remember his spirit flew weeks ago to join our beloved pack of angel pups at Rainbow Bridge, where they are all awaiting a joyous reunion with their people some day. I'm very sorry for your loss; it's an almost impossible heartbreak.....


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. The members of this forum all share your loss and heartache. Many of us know too well the hurt and emptiness you are feeling. Sending prayers for your comfort and peace.
Dale


----------



## Mandemetz (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh my goodness, what horrible people!!!! )-: that makes me sick to my stomach... Complain when you're able, so this doesn't happen to someone else!!! It's absolutely not right!


----------



## Lynlegs (Jul 29, 2012)

So very sorry you have had to go through this. They certainly need to look closely at how they care for their clients and at their communication.

Although this has had a massive impact on you George, it hasn't done on Toby, so try hard not to feel an extra pain there, the grief of his loss is bad enough.

I agree with the others- when you feel calmer, you may wish to contact them so they can improve procedure.

Do take care of yourself,
Lyn


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

No, IMO you are not wrong to be feeling as you do, I would certainly be putting pen to paper in this case. We had a problem with our emergency vet twice, the first time I did nothing because I was too upset, but the 2nd time I did let my feelings known and got an apology and a partial refund - didn't really make me feel better because my girl had gone, but if it stopped a similar incident happening to someone else then it was worth it.

I know that cremation is expensive and can understand why they would not send a body for cremation before payment has been made, BUT this should have been pointed out to you at the time.

Try to think that it was Toby's body at the vets, but it his soul that is running free at the bridge, free from pain. I hope that you soon have your boys ashes home where they belong {{hugs}}


----------



## Georgegn (Dec 30, 2012)

*Toby RIP*

More drama with animal hospital.after paying bill and asking when the ashes will be there,Im told by Friday.I tell them to make sure and call me when they get there,so I can come get him. Toby loved riding in my SUV,One of the last things I whispered in his ear,before he left was.I'll be back in a few days to get you and we can ride home together..
I wait at home all day Friday,I don't want to miss the call. The phone never rings.I'm kind of too upset to call and find out,my last couple of conversations with them,didn't go very well. Girl friend gets home from work,we decide that we will call on Saturday,its a 24 hour 7 day a week place.
After supper,the doorbell rings,she looks out window and says its the UPS truck I didn't order anything,neither did I??? I get a box sign for it,but cant read return label because its dark in the hall way.Take it into kitchen and read return address. My Tobs came home in a UPS truck.. I know I should be glad that he is home,and I am,but something inside of me wanted to be the one that took him home in the back of my car,that we put so many miles and miles on together.. Im hoping this will put some closure on everything and I can start picking up the pieces and moving on.But truth be told,it been 3+ weeks of sadness,depression and more tears than I ever thought possible..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Toby-My heart just aches for you.
I am glad that he is home with you now. Please stay with us-we all try to support one another.
I know my Smooch and Snobear are playing with him, until we all get to the Rainbow Bridge.
If it will help you feel better, I would tell the vet how upset you are with they way they handled everything.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

George, it's always comforting getting them home, no matter how they get there. I'm sorry that you're sad that you missed your last ride together. That river of tears you've been crying will go on as long as you need it to; there is no time line for grief. Remember, you had such a great love that you also now know the depths of sorrow that come with that love. I hope having your boy home gives you a measure of comfort...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Toby is home now, safe in the arms of the ones who loved him the most


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So upset with all the inconsiderate people in this world...so, so sorry you had to go through all of that! But goldensmum is right...Toby is safe with you now, always remembered, cherished and forever loved.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

First of all I am so sorry to hear of the loss of Toby. I love the picture of him in the convertible -- what a ham! And, I would write a letter to the hospital and suggest they review their policies. Obviously they don't know what they are. I am happy you have the remains of Toby, and I would take him for a ride on a nice sunny day. Take care


----------



## Georgegn (Dec 30, 2012)

*Toby*

After 4 weeks of missing my Boy Toby and my depression getting worse.I figured after two weeks or so that I would feel better.Some days would start out good and I'd feel strong and tell myself,Im going to be Ok,I'll be able to get through this..
It wasnt working out that way.mid third week,I really got the blues.Going into fourth week,I wasnt leaving the house for a few days in a row and had started not answering the phone.I knew my depression was getting worse.
We got a few inches of snow,I was out front cleaning sidewalk,feeling lonely,Toby was always out in the snow with me.He liked laying in the snow while I shoveled.. A few dog friend neighbors pulled up in truck.One of them I hadnt seen since Toby left,he told me how sorry he was and that he felt bad for me.. Then he told me I looked broken hearted and I should get another dog,that it would make things easier.
That night laying awake in bed,started thinking about things,you know , life things,things you should of done,things you wish you hadn't of done.I imagine everybody must have those thoughts ,once in awhile. More than once,Ive looked back in life and told myself,if I had only listened to...fill in the blank....
Anyhow...heres Sonny,cutest little guy on the block,I know he'll never be as cool and wonderful as my one in a million Toby...but he has made me smile a couple times and Im definitely feeling better.I forgot how much of a PIA a puppy can be,after having a house broken dog.. Just doing it a day at a time now,I do miss my Toby,but this little cutey helps take my mind off it.


----------



## Georgegn (Dec 30, 2012)

*Toby RIP*

New furry pal Sonny


----------



## Lynlegs (Jul 29, 2012)

What a beautiful boy! How great to hear some good news - so pleased you have a new pup in your life. No, he isn't Toby, nor will he take Toby's place in your heart. But it is a tribute to Toby that you want to share your life with another golden.
I hope the pain of loss lessens for you and your depression begins to lift. Sonny looks like he will soak up all the love you can give him and pay you back tenfold.

Our new pup Ruby is coming home in less than 3 weeks now. Perhaps we can compare puppy notes in a few weeks!

Enjoy that stunning pupster!

Lyn


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I loved the pictures of Toby and your stories about him.  What a beautiful boy.



> Am I wrong? Or should I be upset with hospital and policy?


You were treated in an utterly abhorrent way. Tell your vet about what happened. Post reviews about the ER on Yelp, Google, anywhere you can to save someone else your heartache. I couldn't think of a dog lover who wouldn't view their manner for anything but exactly what it was: Simply and egregiously heartless.

We had a horrible experience about a year ago with Andy's first oncologist, Dr. Kim Johnson of Blue Pearl in Brentwood, TN. Andy nearly died thanks to her repeated negligence and arrogant attitude. Then she suggested I should put him down because of _her_ negligence. Then had the gall to send me a nasty email! There are people like the ER and Dr. Kim Johnson of Blue Pearl who have no business being IN the business. His next doc has been simply amazing and caring. 

Sorry to rant, but I'd get on Yelp, Google, and any other sites you can think of and convey your experience. NO one should have to experience what you did. Then put it behind you.

The only thing that matters is that you were there for Toby every step of the way. Remember the love. 

Your new puppy is just precious. IMO, you're honoring Toby by giving the love you have to give to another boy. God bless you. You're a good person.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Good news and God bless you.
I hope no more depression but only love and good memories in you forever.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of your beloved Toby and everything that you went through. Your Sonny is a beautiful boy!


----------



## Georgegn (Dec 30, 2012)

*Toby*

I just wanted to say "Thank -You" again for everyone's heart felt replies.Its really nice to know that your not alone in your feelings for your pet.
I always knew that my Toby was a very very important part of my life. I miss him everyday and still tear up when I think about him.
Sonny,my new lil guy is helping to make me feel better and the best part is,he doesn't even know hes doing it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sonny*

I am so very happy for you and Sonny and I'm sure that Toby had his paws in this!
Love the name Sonny!! What a doll! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad little Sonny is helping in healing your heart. I looked at his pictures, he is so sweet and loving. Those we lost we will never forget. Hugs


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak. My wife won't hear of getting another dog ... yet. I hope and pray she changes her mind soon.
*******************************************************


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So pleased that you have found the strength to let another golden share your life, no he will never replace Toby in your heart, but he will find his own special place in there. As for him not knowing he is helping you to heal - I believe that they are far wiser than we often give them credit for


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats on your new puppy. Sonny is amazingly cute  

Many of us have been through the 'I could never love another dog like I loved (xxxx)". The truth is we do. When our first golden rescue, Buddy, died at 15, we were crushed and said the same thing. It wasn't but a week until a stray showed up on our side porch needing care and a furever home. We fostered him for a few months, I trained him, and today, 10 years later, he lives with a wonderful family on 100 acres with two ponds, his own backpack for trail rides, and has had a wonderful life. Helping him helped us even more.

No dog we've ever adopted has replaced another. They've all been different with different personalities. And we've loved them all equally.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for all you went through with Toby, he sure looked like a very special boy. Your new buddy Sonny is adorable and I'm glad he is helping you. We lost our golden Daisy a year ago, and it took us a while but a month ago we got Sammy. The ones we have lost will always be in our hearts and their spirits will live on forever.


----------



## Georgegn (Dec 30, 2012)

*Toby RIP*

My Toby will always always hold a very special piece of my heart.I still miss him everyday.The new guy,little Sonny has made me smile and laugh,more than a few times.He seems to really enjoy playing with Tobs old toys.He got hold of one of those squeaky toys,when I heard it,it reminded me that I hadn't heard it in awhile. I smiled a little,laughed,then had a good cry ,out of nowhere.. I know Toby is up on the Bridge,making friends and everyone is loving him,but I still miss him everyday..:wavey: Tobs...If you can see it,this lil smileys guys for you.I'll always love you baby boy...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for what you went through at the Clinic-I would file a formal complaint.

Congratulations on little Sonny, he's so adorable. I hope he helps your heart heal and brings you many years of joy and love. 

Each dog is very unique and special, you can never replace one with another. The love and memories you shared with Toby will be with you forever and he'll be watching over you. You will make new memories with little Sonny. I'm happy you have chosen to open your heart and home to your new boy.


----------



## Georgegn (Dec 30, 2012)

*2012 and The Bridge*

Got a notice in my email from forum,about the 2012 bridge list.I don't come to visit as often as I should,because I seem to always leave in tears,I got the sniffles now as I type this. My Best boy,Toby will be gone a year this December.I still miss him alot. I'll see something that reminds me of him and end up feeling sad for abit...Halloween was tough.My girlfriend always dressed him up,she did a great job,and all the kids would come by and have their picture taken with him.. We recently celebrated our new guy Sonny"s first birth day..Hes been great,healthy and happy everyday,a true blessing..Every once in awhile I'll look at him and get reminded of The Tobs,but Sonny is his own boy,he has his own way of doing things..I cant believe a year has gone by so fast.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you as it's coming up to Toby's anniversary. It's almost 2 years since we lost our golden girl, so know how you're feeling  I'm so glad that you have Sonny to help heal your heart. Toby will be in your heart and memories forever.


----------

